# Youth Mobility to UK Marriage Visa Requirements



## tia23 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My fiance and I got engaged 5 months ago in Australia and I moved to London to live with him on Youth Mobility Visa which expires in 1.5 years. We have been living together for 2 months now in the UK. We are planning to get married next year and I have a few questions and would appreciate any help with this as its so difficult being in long distance and we dont want to risk the chance of being away from each other again.

1. Minimum Financial Requirements:
My income is 20K per year but he is on government benefits. 
Does anyone know about the financial requirements and if they will consider combined income i.e my income or does he have to have an income of 18k ?

2. Proof of Relationship etc:
We have plenty of proof of our relationship and engagement etc. but in terms of joint UK bank accounts, living together in UK, How long would we have had to live together and what sort of proof do we need. Currently we have seperate bank accounts but we could get a joint one, is this a requirement?

3. When can I apply?
My youth mobility expires in Feb 2015, so when is the best time to apply?

4. Is it better to apply for a unmarried partner visa/fiance visa now? Can I even do that?
Appreciate any help/advice.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tia23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My fiance and I got engaged 5 months ago in Australia and I moved to London to live with him on Youth Mobility Visa which expires in 1.5 years. We have been living together for 2 months now in the UK. We are planning to get married next year and I have a few questions and would appreciate any help with this as its so difficult being in long distance and we dont want to risk the chance of being away from each other again.
> 
> ...


If you are earning £20k, you comfortably meet the £18,600 requirement. Only your salary suffices as you are in UK with a visa that allows you to work.



> 2. Proof of Relationship etc:
> We have plenty of proof of our relationship and engagement etc. but in terms of joint UK bank accounts, living together in UK, How long would we have had to live together and what sort of proof do we need. Currently we have seperate bank accounts but we could get a joint one, is this a requirement?


If you are getting married, a period of cohabitation doesn't really matter. All that you need to evidence is that your relationship is genuine and not a scam or of convenience. Joint financial responsibility like jt bank account is a further proof of this.



> 3. When can I apply?
> My youth mobility expires in Feb 2015, so when is the best time to apply?


As soon as you are married. Then you will start serving your 5-year probationary period towards settlement sooner rather than later.



> 4. Is it better to apply for a unmarried partner visa/fiance visa now? Can I even do that?


Unmarried partnership requires 2 years of cohabitation. You can only apply for fiancé visa outside UK, and your Tier 5 YMS will be cancelled. Better to get married and switch to leave to remain as spouse.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

tia23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My fiance and I got engaged 5 months ago in Australia and I moved to London to live with him on Youth Mobility Visa which expires in 1.5 years. We have been living together for 2 months now in the UK. We are planning to get married next year and I have a few questions and would appreciate any help with this as its so difficult being in long distance and we dont want to risk the chance of being away from each other again.
> 
> ...


As long as you are in the UK on a visa which allows you to work-which you are-then your income can count towards meeting the financial requirement.



> 2. Proof of Relationship etc:
> We have plenty of proof of our relationship and engagement etc. but in terms of joint UK bank accounts, living together in UK, How long would we have had to live together and what sort of proof do we need. Currently we have seperate bank accounts but we could get a joint one, is this a requirement?


Do you have joint bills? Are you receiving post at the same address? Once you are married, that's pretty good proof of relationship.



> 3. When can I apply?
> My youth mobility expires in Feb 2015, so when is the best time to apply?


Anytime before your YMS expires.



> 4. Is it better to apply for a unmarried partner visa/fiance visa now? Can I even do that?
> Appreciate any help/advice.


You can only apply for an unmarried partner visa if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a period of 2 years and you can prove it with joint tenancy, joint bills, etc. 

You don't need a fiance visa as you can get married on a YMS visa.


----------

